# Painting Antec 900?



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was looking around on here thinking about my new computer upgrade (new CPU, PSU, and HDD) when I saw a few threads about painting cases, and I recalled that there's a big rack of paint in my workroom. Now it seems right to commemorate the replacing of the last major part of my old HP Pavilion (the CPU, an old Pentium Dual Core E2200 2.2GHz) with a few spiffy highlights on the case (an Antec 900). But I have a few questions first.

Will acryllic paint work on a steel case? I think that's mostly what I have available, aside from a few watercolors (obviously won't work) and maybe a couple of other things. Obviously spray painting or airbrushing isn't a good idea, because of electrostatic build up.  Also, any suggestions for what/what color to paint? I want something tasteful that will go with all my blue LEDs that won't involve painting half the case. As a note, all my stickers are on the side of the 200mm fan housing above the side window, so painting that area is a no-no (the stickers have already been moved around a bit to different cases back during my initial building phase and I don't want them losing all their adhesive).

Anyway, I'm really excited to get on with my upgrade and (hopefully) the painting, as soon as I get back from my trip to Cincinnati next week. I'd appreciate any and all advice/suggestions and I'll post pictures when it's done. :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i do not trust acrylic paint personally. i have never used it on a case, but i have had it really mess up on other stuff. if you do use it, try to use enamel primer.

as for airbrushing: it does work very well make sure you have either enamel or urethane primer and basecoat and clear coat. it works out really well actually.


----------

